# Anyone used be skinny (really skinny)?? what worked for you?



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Getting to that point again where i just lost motivation and think i won't ever get to my goals. my genetics suck! i have literally trained side by side with people and ate better than them and watched them grow whilst i stay skinny. been training 3 years now with some time off due to frustration of not getting anywhere. yer i know blah blah we have heard it all before...

well i just want someone who used to be in my shoes to give me some advice and some inspiration...

anyone here used to be skinny and found it hard to gain? can you pinpoint what kind of training really helped you get to your goals?

I'm thinking of maybe doing some strength training (e.g. mad cows 5x5) as i have always been really weak, maybe this will set me up.

also seen the westside for skinny bastards and hypertrophy training.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

I was 8st6lb when I started (yes that's right lol). Took dbol gained a few stone easy, I was young and naive so diet was sh!t, PCT was none existant and I still grew and kept the gains. I'm NOT saying steroids is your answer, just simply answering your Q.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Pic of me when i was younger, i was 16/17 years old in the pic, weighed about about 9 stone, went up to 16st 9 lbs earlier this year


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Steuk said:


> I was 8st6lb when I started (yes that's right lol). Took dbol gained a few stone easy, I was young and naive so diet was sh!t, PCT was none existant and I still grew and kept the gains. I'm saying steroids is your answer, just simply answering your Q.


Steroids isn't the answer food is.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

I was about 11 1/2 stone and in the last few months I have put on about 1 1/2 stone and am still increasing. I do a 4 day split workout:

Mon: chest & tri's

Tue: back & bi's

Wed: rest

Thur: shoulders

Fri: legs

Sat: rest

Sun: rest

I start of with compound exercises when I am at my strongest i.e. Monday, chest & tri's: flat bench, incline bench, flyes, skull crushers. I keep the reps low and try to go heavy.

I used to do 10 min on the rower to warm up but now I warm up with just the bar or a light weight, I do no cardio.

And I eat loads, anything, if its edible I'm eating it and get a good nights sleep.

I have already looked into running a PH or AAS cycle for when I get back from holiday but at the moment I am still gaining and getting stronger naturally.


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

yeah i was 9 stone when i was 19, then followed a simple three day split, eat more and had a few shakes (nowt special) and went up to just over 11.5 stone in under a year, was the best gains i ever made.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

yer that pretty much looks like me at that age, 16st jheez thats a lot of weight. so can you recommend a good starting place for gains, (even though i been at 3 years) what do you find worked best for you in your skinny days?


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

food and rest, then some more food and rest, then more food and rest and a little more food.......


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Although I was 11 1/2 stone I forgot to add that I am 6'1" so I was a streak of ****, I still am at 13 stone but I have a goal, 16 stone.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fat said:


> Steroids isn't the answer food is.


Steroids + food = win


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Here is a pic a few years later


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I think i can contribute well here imo.

I used to be a skinny wrench, like i mean 8.5 stone sorta thing, ribs showing n all, had a super fast metabolism, i took quite a lot of drugs from the age of 15-17 i would say.

weed pills coke etc etc

I stopped all of that one day and just started to train and get fit, was quite nice because i looked super lean for the next 6 months of my training, i picked things up slowly and learned about diet and the methodolgy of training.

For a while no matter how much i ate, it never seemed to add those lbs of fat/bulk that i was looking for, my metabolism was just burning it all up.

Made putting on muscle quite hard too because my protien synthasis was obviously very low and i wasnt absorbing all the nutrients i was eating for whatever reason.

I stuck at it for years on end, and after about say 2 years i would say, i started to notice some real growth, maturity of the muscle, and the ability to hold more fat, my metabolism was slowing down finally.

I started researching AAS from about 18 years old till i was 19, after a year I had done all the research i was comfortable in doing to run a a safe AAS cycle, i did this when i was going on 19.

Im 22 now, weighing at 12.5 stone, (very lean at the moment) and in incredible shape to be honest.

It comes down to your age mate, eventually your body will slow down, start absorbing the nurtients, and by then your diet will be spot on like mine was most likely and you will notice some real gains.

AAS will not get you where you wanna be OP, you just need to stick at your training, if you love it, carry on, eat well, lift big, eat big, and you WILL notice those changes trust me.

Some people arent made to be bodybuilders, i havent got a big frame, but ive managed to put a hell of a lot of size onto it, and ive been told to compete by a IBFF pro i know next year most likely because he thinks ive got really good genetics, i.e small waist, naturally lean, good maturity and density etc.

Probably helped from all the test tren mast and var ive been loading up on over the past 3 years or so lol 

My 2 cents.


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here is a pic a few years later
> 
> View attachment 84267


wo, was that natural?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Steroids isn't the answer food is.


steroids + food is the answer!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

pre training 6ft2" 9.5st-10.5st at most. food+steroids and im 4-5stone heavier


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

This is the natural section guys I don't think AAS is the answer in this part of the forum :whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just eat good clean food, chicken, fish, steak, spuds, rice, veggies, bit of fruit, lots of compound movements, this might sound daft, but do not over do it, i did not train that much, maybe twice a week, ok i did not look that good, and you may well get more out of 3/4 days a week, but i was busy drinking, and [email protected] anything that moved, dont forget you still want to live the life of a young man, dont spend all your time in the gym


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Fat said:


> Steroids isn't the answer food is.


Yes like I said steroids ay the answer. But I did then with a **** diet and they worked for me??


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

jayizzo said:


> wo, was that natural?


You are joking right, there was not much of me there lol, just do squats, deads, bent over rows, bench, over head standing press, dips, bb curl, that was all about i did.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Last summer is was just over 9 stone and had been for about two years after I got back into civvy street, no appetite, no motivation and looked like I had aids, no joke.

My diet was just carbs and dairy, cereal and chips really. Redbull was another along with diet coke.

Now I'm 14 stone and growing, proper diet , loads of food with some AAS. But if I needed to get back to 9 stone again that would mean cardio....and me not like cardio!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

*if your a natty skinny you will never be a big natty* :no:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Steuk said:


> Yes like I said steroids ay the answer. But I did then with a **** diet and they worked for me??


All I meant was by eating a surplus of 500 calories the OP can not be skinny. AAS will dramatically change anyones physique but this is the natural section so its not even a option for them lol.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

didnt realise this was the natural section.....wtf am i doing here


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lots of drugs, lots of food, lots of training.

Always ignored the "your overtraining" thing because i just like training so go there. Work hard (failure on at least one set per exercise, 5 exercises per body part) then eat more.

Also, if you are trying to gain size, no need to be clean all the time, have nice flavourings and sauces on your food. Eat burgers or whatever. If you dont have nice food at least a few times a day, you are going to get bored pretty quickly and just give up on the eating side of things.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> pre training 6ft2" 9.5st-10.5st at most. food+steroids and im 4-5stone heavier


Thats very underweight lol, 6'2 and 9.5-10.5 stone.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im no expert but consistency is probably the key and is where i always slip up


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is my first post in here :cursing: the natty scummy cnut section ..

im 6"2 and weighed slightly over 11 stone , i trained heavy and ate lots and used aas , in a little over 2 years im now just under 18 stone .

you can gain weight if you put your mind to it .


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I was 9 stone and 6ft 1 2 year ago. I literally looked ill. I've learnt not to take all this bodybuilding malarky too seriously. Eat LOTS and train hard. Counting carbs and protein by the gram just ended up boring me to the point I couldn't be bothered. Eat lots, train hard and enjoy it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

whey and creatine


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

lewishart said:


> Thats very underweight lol, 6'2 and 9.5-10.5 stone.


i eat plenty could never gain weight typical ectomrph imo lol, my appetite has always been **** tho lol, more a night time eater.

i would of even been happy with fat on me back then which i had none of either lol, even now on aas if i drop my cals the fat comes st8 off, i need 4000-5000cals ed to just maintain my 14-15st, soon as i drop to -3000 cal ed my fat slowly comes off.

i read a study that says an ectomorphic skeletal typs can have a small intestine upto 1/3 the size of an endomorphic, plus 1" increase in height can increase metabolism which will add a few 100 cals to your cal needs per day that 1" makes that much difrence. so a 5ft11" and a 6ft2" cal intake will be a massive diffence just because of heigh and the fact the taller you are them more cals need burned to maintain core temps. this is just 1 of many reasons for weight gain problems.

so me naturally having a small narrow tall frame with mod-low appetite makes my genetics all against me for gaining weight imo. so aas it is :thumb: my weight is so much easier to manage on aas even with eating the same amount of food.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Before training i was about 10-10.5 stone. Been training 2.5 years with a pathetic diet and a few shakes, also done a few Dbol cycles, and currently up to about 13.5 (but still have water weight to lose when i come off) My diet is the main reason ive been held back, without a doubt, it doesnt matter how many hours you put in at the gym or how many steroids you take. if you eat all crap, and not enough, you wont gain anywhere near as much as you could potentially if you had a good diet.

Get a good eating plan sorted, then you will see the gains come.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

GeordieSteve said:


> I was 9 stone and 6ft 1 2 year ago. I literally looked ill. I've learnt not to take all this bodybuilding malarky too seriously. Eat LOTS and train hard. Counting carbs and protein by the gram just ended up boring me to the point I couldn't be bothered. Eat lots, train hard and enjoy it


same here, when i 1st started had no internet just went of magazines all that health eating imo for are types is usless, we need big cals and we cant get them with clean diets.

clean diets are great if you gain easliy to manage your fat levels, if you struggle to maintain 1lb increase then big dirty bulks imo are the best option and the way i bulk and im still 12% bf and have never been over 14% even with takeaways pizzas, pies i eat what i want loads of sh*t sometimes and have never been over 14%bf.

guys who gain easier need to watch what they eat and can easily blow upto 20% bf plus, were there bulks are easier are cuts are easier...


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty rubbish pics but I used to be a right skimper when I was younger.

I think I was about 10 stone here at 6'2 - 6'3.... (Aged 17)










Here was last year after 6months of Stronglifts 5x5 and eating about 5k cals a day (16.5 stone at 6'4)










Not touched steroids although I think I need to for those lil chicken legs!!!!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

before i started training i was 10 stone,2 years later i weigh about 12. 6 at the minute i just eat loads, not done any steroids yet,gaining weight and keeping it is a challenge for me cos i have a very energetic job ( builders labourer )

milk is my way of upping calories its easy to drink any where


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Fat said:


> All I meant was by eating a surplus of 500 calories the OP can not be skinny. AAS will dramatically change anyones physique but this is the natural section so its not even a option for them lol.


Sh*it. I didn't realise it was the natty section. Oops OP ignore my first reply. 

But yes I agree with you fat


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Here is a pic a few years later
> 
> View attachment 84267


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL YOU LOOK LIKE GUILE FROM STREET FIGHTER!


----------



## ms4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeh was one of the skinniest kids ever in School, if not the skinniest. Dread to think how much I used to weigh. When I started with weights in my early teens, that's what helped me get some tone, a little size and from there on always did it on and off. More so in my mid-20s onwards. Now I weigh about 12 stone (5' 9"), slimmed down of late, but with decent tone and a bit of muscle.

What works? Consistency. Basically just train hard and eat enough, eat right and get some sleep.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

Here I am at 11 stone:










Here I am at 9










Heres me at 9 and a half










I did it in opposites I'm working back up,

Will take a current when I'm home


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

thisisacoolguy, yeh that prob about my look pre training 9.5st  aas saved me :innocent:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

stone14 said:


> thisisacoolguy, yeh that prob about my look pre training 9.5st  aas saved me :innocent:


I'm good without, when I first started I went up around 2lbs a week while doing stupid exercises on my bedroom floor, I'm hoping to replicate that.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Oh and if you have trouble getting food down you.... GHRP6. Holy SH1T I take that and struggle not to eat the sharps box after!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> I'm good without, when I first started I went up around 2lbs a week while doing stupid exercises on my bedroom floor, I'm hoping to replicate that.


thats great mate  in that case then you are prob underweight at 9.5st to gain so easily, i agained a stone natty from 9.5st but used creatine, so i was prob dehydrated also to gain that much from creatine


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

stone14 said:


> thats great mate  in that case then you are prob underweight at 9.5st to gain so easily, i agained a stone natty from 9.5st but used creatine, so i was prob dehydrated also to gain that much from creatine


I was actually 7 and a half when I started went upto 8 and a half over 6 weeks, then I quit like an idiot and when I regained focus went upto 11 over two years, but I capped myself due to boxing


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

GeordieSteve said:


> Oh and if you have trouble getting food down you.... GHRP6. Holy SH1T I take that and struggle not to eat the sharps box after!


yehc used it mate for a few month now thing the hunger is wearing off tho lol


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

jayizzo said:


> i have literally trained side by side with people and ate better than them and watched them grow whilst i stay skinny.


a lot of smaller people (including myself) eat the right stuff but not enough of it, i think people tend to overestimate how much they eat, when i look back at it now i realise how little it was but at the time thought i was eating loads, if i could go back i would eat more protein and carbs and keep it a lot cleaner than i did. If you really haven't gained anything it will simply be a case of eating more. You may have a fast metabolism and are eating reasonable ammount in which case the answer is still the same, gonna have to eat more. Do you know roughly what you get in a day protein, carbs and fat wise?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i think for some there appetite or food capacity is that small comparted to there high metabolism that for some its impossible to make any decent gains force feeding everyday isnt nice and imo harder than actuall training


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

stone14 said:


> i think for some there appetite or food capacity is that small comparted to there high metabolism that for some its impossible to make any decent gains force feeding everyday isnt nice and imo harder than actuall training


Cram plenty of carbs down, plenty of chicken, then some yogurt to stop you ****ting it all out works.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I've gone from 12st ish to 16.6st in about four years,

But at 6ft 4 I was a right gangly thing and I'm not massively built now,

it doesn't come easy, even when I've dabbled with ass the gains are slow, but train consistantly and the little gains will start to add up,

Find a diet planner so you can work out how much your actually eating, keep your food intake high and keep lifting


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Brook877 said:


> I've gone from 12st ish to 16.6st in about four years,
> 
> But at 6ft 4 I was a right gangly thing and I'm not massively built now,
> 
> ...


Dont worry mate thats normal, ass dabbling doesn't really have that much effect on gains :thumb:


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

Manners said:


> Pretty rubbish pics but I used to be a right skimper when I was younger.
> 
> I think I was about 10 stone here at 6'2 - 6'3.... (Aged 17)
> 
> ...


so you obviously got good gains from strength training? would you recommend it?


----------



## jayizzo (Dec 18, 2009)

so many reply i cant reply to all, But i defo feel inspired to get back in the gym. my goal is not to be huge, cos i know its not possible for me (without aas) but i just want to look like i got to the gym!! lol. I been calorie counting last few days and was a bit surprised, it thought i was eating more, but saying that it wasn't too bad. i think consistency, up calories and back to basics in the gym is the way to go for me for now. probably go with a strength training routine to get a better foundation.

thanks for the good advice guys! (and the bad advice too)


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

I had the exact opposite problem.... 21st of fat really but i do i have sum info. My training partner was 6ft and 9.5 stone he trained on and of mostly off for 2 years gained a stone but the last 9 months we have hit the gym hard hes up to 13 without ass and im down to 16 so things are looking good. All you need to do is eat like a sumo wrestler even if u feel sick keep eating lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been 5 ft 9 and just under 9 stone

Eating like a horse and training hard I peaked at 11 stone 6, but struggled to stay that high even while eating like a horse, training hard and using weight gain shakes

Then I quit smoking 20 a day and now for the first time in my life I want to lose a bit of fat :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Steuk said:


> I was 8st6lb when I started (yes that's right lol). Took dbol gained a few stone easy, I was young and naive so diet was sh!t, PCT was none existant and I still grew and kept the gains. *I'm saying steroids is your answer*, just simply answering your Q.


what a load os shit lol

OP you are not consuming enough calories simple as that...dont tell me 'oh but i eat sooo much..', NO. YOU DONT! You train like a mofo and eat like an even bigger mofo!

I used to be real skinny, dont need dbol with a ****ty diet and not pct as suggested LOL... just eat lots and when you think you've eaten lots, you aint, eat MORE! :cool2:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

stone14 said:


> i think for some there appetite or food capacity is that small comparted to there high metabolism that for some its impossible to make any decent gains force feeding everyday isnt nice and imo harder than actuall training


diet is always harder than training and it consumes the majority of your time! Id rather train for 8hours a day than have to do the diet sh1t


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> diet is always harder than training and it consumes the majority of your time! Id rather train for 8hours a day than have to do the diet sh1t


Yep the trainings the easy part any basic training routine should do it,just get on one you lke,preferably not six days a week keep it simple,keep the weights going up gradually till your a strong fcuker on the basics.

Get the food going down big style i wouldnt try and keep it too clean,olive oil in your shakes is nasty lol.

Reading stuart mcroberts and doggcrapps stuff helped me a lot.Big weights and big eating.


----------



## Manners (Oct 16, 2007)

jayizzo said:


> so you obviously got good gains from strength training? would you recommend it?


I injured my lower back from Stronglifts eventually as I was so determined to beat my previous results time and time again I got to the point where I started slipping on form without really noticing and messed my back up (probably long term damage).

Stronglifts is great but just go careful with it as you can put yourself in danger if you're not.

It's definitely worth building a muscular foundation with a strength training program if you're skinny - then if you're not really interested in strength you could always add some isolation and fine tune the muscles once you have a base.

For me personally improving my strength is my main motivation so I still train for strength. When training for strength the aesthetics will follow just not as directly as body building style routines.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Matt 1 said:


> diet is always harder than training and it consumes the majority of your time! Id rather train for 8hours a day than have to do the diet sh1t


thats why i use aas so much easier now lol


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I managed to go from 11 and half stone at 17 years old to 21 stone 4 lb, natural at 22. I will admit that I could have done with losing a good 2 stone of fat though. In strength terms though I'm talking moving the sets of bench of 45kg at 17/18 to 177.5kg at 22 when jokes about my skinnyness had been order of the day for most of my life.

I read a chapter in a book about training for hard gainers as a teenager and just took it to the extreme over time. Initially my gains were due to doing lowish reps (6 usually) for most things and doing plenty of compound movements.

For me the biggest thing by far was moving way from traditional doctrine on reps and ignoring what everyone else was doing. I tried upping the weights I was using in all movements, paticularly pressing movements and squats and doing very low reps, paticularly for the first few sets ( 1 - 3 reps for 4 sets) and finishing a set of exercises with sets that allowed 4 - 5 reps for a couple of sets and my strength and size went up week after week for about a year. I honestly gained proportionately more , and for far a longer period than in the following years when I made friends with Organon and British Dispensaries.

In conjunction with this I was forced eating : Meat and spaghetti / meat and rice , meat and and potatoes, you get the idea. Often to the point of illness - I wouldnt recommend that. I also drank only milk.

I tried to do at least 12 sets per body part using 2 compound movements and mostly ignored smaller body parts and trained 3 days a week on a 3 way split.

You dont read much about people training for their body types any more but differant people have differant proportions of the types of muscle fibres, I guess I just have alot of the fast twitch variety because 8 - 10 rep sets does absolutely bugger all for me and you could be the same.

Word of warning though - I was quite likely mentally ill so don't take it too far now:thumb:


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Eat loads. I started at 11 stone 6 foot 5. 2 years later im now hitting 18 stone2lb!! Not cut like but iv gained a lot


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i was 9.5 stone sitting at 13 stone at the minute and rising.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> what a load os shit lol
> 
> OP you are not consuming enough calories simple as that...dont tell me 'oh but i eat sooo much..', NO. YOU DONT! You train like a mofo and eat like an even bigger mofo!
> 
> I used to be real skinny, dont need dbol with a ****ty diet and not pct as suggested LOL... just eat lots and when you think you've eaten lots, you aint, eat MORE! :cool2:


Sh it. Really sorry OP on my first post it was ment to say "I'm not saying steroids is the answer!!!!!! "

Oopps sorry.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Steuk said:


> I was 8st6lb when I started (yes that's right lol). Took dbol gained a few stone easy, I was young and naive so diet was sh!t, PCT was none existant and I still grew and kept the gains. I'm NOT saying steroids is your answer, just simply answering your Q.


:Edited:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I was 10 n 1/2 st when I joined this site. I took the usual Dbol test and increased calories route. Got fat and bloated but 2 stone heavier in a couplr of months. honed my gear use and diet over last 2 years and now a lean mean 14. Still feel skinny though tbh


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Pre training 8stone. Now 12.5stone under 2 years. Compounds 3 days a week. Forget bicep curling. Lift as havy as possible. Low reps. Just started my first hdrol cycle few weeks back. But was natty before.


----------

